# Legal Question. Hubble Photos.



## initialrt (Aug 15, 2009)

I was trying to search, and from what I have gathered I feel this is probably not legal. But I want to utilize a Hubble telescope photograph in one of my shirt designs. Any thoughts?

HubbleSite - Copyright Notice

this section on the website seems like it has the information I seek. But the wording is kind of confusing.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It seems to be public domain unless stated, there's an email there if you're unsure.


----------



## susanralf (Mar 1, 2010)

if Hubble has taken the image then its their copyright.
But unless you will be selling millions of these t shirts I don't think you will get a legal letter from them
So use it and don't worry


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 21, 2009)

Based on what I took from reading it is the images are public domain. You just need to give them credit for the photograph and send them an email stating you are using the image.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe public domain unless otherwise stated.


----------



## johnnyhavana (Mar 25, 2008)

It does sound like public domain but there is a link to thier absolute free images as well. They seem to only want a photo credit, but worse case scenario, just email and tell them exactly what you want to do with it.
good luck


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Seeing as we paid for the thing.....

Nasa photo's are generally free to use both personally and commercially as long as you don't convey a NASA endorsement, etc.

NASA - Using NASA Imagery and Linking to NASA Web Sites


----------



## initialrt (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the extremely helpful advice!


----------

